# Schutzhund Club or Trainer Columbus Ohio



## Rushinator (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to this board. My husband and I are moving back to Columbus, OH later this year from Australia where we have been living for 7 years. We have a 15 month old sable GSD who I have been training in IPO. He's doing really well and we have a great club and trainer here. Looking for something in or near Columbus, OH to continue our training. I have emailed people associated Mid Ohio Schutzhund club a couple of times, but no response yet. Any suggestions? Thanks, Bella


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

United Schutzhund Clubs of America

I would keep trying Mid-Ohio, maybe even call once you are back in the states. Otherwise there are many good clubs within a reasonable drive from Columbus.


----------

